# Bonefish & Tarpon Trust Tampa Tarpon Update



## tarpontrf (May 5, 2017)

If you are in West Central Florida on June 18th and are interested in learning what Bonefish & Tarpon Trust is doing to preserve and protect Tarpon in our area, come out to Bar Fly in Safety Harbor. See the below handout for more information. I hope to see you there!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

If I was going to be in Tampa visiting my son I'd show up...


----------



## tarpontrf (May 5, 2017)

The event is one week from today. If you plan on attending, you can go ahead and purchase your ticket online at:

https://www.bonefishtarpontrust.org/https://www.btt.org/tampa

I hope to see you all there.


----------



## tarpontrf (May 5, 2017)

Come out to Bar Fly in Safety Harbor *TONIGHT* to learn about Bonefish & Tarpon Trust's tarpon tagging project and what BTT is doing to preserve and protect Tarpon in our area!


----------



## tarpontrf (May 5, 2017)

Thank you to everyone who came out to the event; it was a huge success! Also, a special thanks needs to go out to Bar Fly in Safety Harbor for hosting the event and SweetWater Brewery, which donated the beer. 

If you couldn't make the event but are still interested in learning more about BTT, or joining, you can go to:

https://www.bonefishtarpontrust.org/


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Great people! They tagged one of my fish last month in panhandle. Very professional and kind...they were even nice enough to snap a pic for me. Fish never came close to being any where near out of the water, was handled with great care, and had a fantastic release!!!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Forgottencoast I had the same experience with Lucas and his crew last year up there. I appreciate the scientific approach they have.


----------

